# installierte Pakete anzeigen, die nicht in portage sind?

## schachti

Hat jemand auf die Schnelle mal den passenden Befehl zur Hand, mit dem ich alle installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen kann, deren zugehöriges ebuild nicht im portage tree ist? Habe ein overlay entfernt und muss ein wenig aufräumen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab das eben gerade auch machen müssen. Mein Ansatz war aber hintenrum: Im Overlay sind immer neuere Versionen, deswegen müssen die ganze Pakete downgegradet werden:

emerge $(qlist  -IC ) -pv|grep '\[ebuild     UD\]'

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> alle installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen kann, deren zugehöriges ebuild nicht im portage tree ist?

 

eix -te

----------

## misterjack

Ähm, zeigt das emerge -avuDN world nicht schon automatisch von alleine an?

----------

## schachti

Hmm, irgendwie klappt das alles nicht...

Ich hatte KDE 4.1 per kdesvn-portage installiert (kde-meta-4.1), dann habe ich das Overlay entfernt und will das ganze KDE 4.1 Geraffel wieder loswerden. Da das alles geslotted ist, klappt es mit den Tipps von misterjack und Finswimmer nicht. Ich probiere gerade den Ansatz von mv, der liefert zumindest einige Pakete - ich weiß nicht, ob das alle sind.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hmm, irgendwie klappt das alles nicht...
> 
> Ich hatte KDE 4.1 per kdesvn-portage installiert (kde-meta-4.1), dann habe ich das Overlay entfernt und will das ganze KDE 4.1 Geraffel wieder loswerden. Da das alles geslotted ist, klappt es mit den Tipps von misterjack und Finswimmer nicht. Ich probiere gerade den Ansatz von mv, der liefert zumindest einige Pakete - ich weiß nicht, ob das alle sind.

 

adde das overlay wieder, synchronisier die eix-datenbank (eix-sync), und dann: eix --installed-from-overlay OVERLAY

(OVERLAY is denk ich mal entwder das verzeichnis oder die overlaynummer)

----------

## schachti

Danke, das gibt mir zumindest schonmal eine lange Liste - mal sehen, wie ich die mehrzeilige Ausgabe sinnvoll parsen kann.

----------

## mv

Da hatte ich Dich missverstanden: Ich dachte, Du suchst die Pakete, die es nicht mehr gibt. Du suchst aber auch (vor allem) Pakete, von denen es nur eine installierte Version nicht gibt. Das (u.a.) hätte eix-test-obsolete angezeigt. Aber der Hinweis von ScytheMan ist für Deinen Zweck ohnehin besser geeignet. Noch einfacher dürfte aber emerge --ask --depclean sein: Da solltest Du nichts parsen müssen (aber trotzdem vor Bestätigen die Ausgabe durchsehen!).

----------

## schachti

Mein erster Schritt war auch depclean - das wiederum aber bricht ab, weil ein bestimmtes KDE-Paket nicht auf 3.5.10 geupdated werden kann und daher eine Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllt ist. Und das Problem mit dem 3.5.10'er Paket vermute ich hinter irgendeinem Paket aus dem kdesvn-portage Overlay...

----------

## mv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Mein erster Schritt war auch depclean - das wiederum aber bricht ab

 

Dann hast Du vermutlich aus dem Overlay explizit etwas emerg't, also nicht nur mit emerge -Du gearbeitet, so dass das world-file entsprechend abgeändert wurde (oder hast Du gar ein package-set emerg't?).

Du musst das emerg'te aus /var/lib/portage/world* entfernen. Wenn Du nicht erkennen kannst, welche(s) Paket(e) bzw. Slots dies ist/sind, musst Du wohl tatsächlich die ganze Ausgabe des vorherigen Befehls "durcharbeiten".

----------

## schachti

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Mein erster Schritt war auch depclean - das wiederum aber bricht ab 
> 
> Dann hast Du vermutlich aus dem Overlay explizit etwas emerg't, also nicht nur mit emerge -Du gearbeitet, so dass das world-file entsprechend abgeändert wurde (oder hast Du gar ein package-set emerg't?).

 

Ja, ich hatte kde-meta:4 installiert - daher der riesige Aufwand. Geholfen hat dann der Befehl

```

emerge -C `eix -c --installed-from-overlay 1 | grep 4.1.1 | awk '{print "=" $2 "-4.1.1"}'`

```

der so gut wie alle Pakete aus dem Overlay wieder entfernt hat. Nur ein paar wenige Pakete wie digikam musste ich dann noch per Hand entfernen, und jetzt lässt sich auch KDE 3.5.10 endlich installieren.

----------

